
IBM Cloud marketplace - kjhughes
https://marketplace.ibmcloud.com/home
======
kjhughes
IBM announced Cloud marketplace at their Impact Conference today.

Here's another (why two?) IBM Cloud marketplace page:

[http://www.ibm.com/cloud-
computing/us/en/marketplace.html](http://www.ibm.com/cloud-
computing/us/en/marketplace.html)

Coverage today:

[http://www.zdnet.com/ibm-launches-cloud-
marketplace-70000287...](http://www.zdnet.com/ibm-launches-cloud-
marketplace-7000028798/)

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/28/ibm-launches-new-cloud-
serv...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/28/ibm-launches-new-cloud-services-
marketplace/)

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/benkepes/2014/04/28/ibm-
drinks-t...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/benkepes/2014/04/28/ibm-drinks-the-
kool-aide-launches-an-enteprise-app-store/)

[http://www.thestreet.com/story/12684987/1/exclusive-ibm-
disc...](http://www.thestreet.com/story/12684987/1/exclusive-ibm-discusses-
cloud-marketplace-launch.html)

Scoop from last week:

[https://gigaom.com/2014/04/24/grand-opening-for-ibm-cloud-
ma...](https://gigaom.com/2014/04/24/grand-opening-for-ibm-cloud-marketplace-
is-on-for-next-week/)

